# Ladyfingers - AG Doll - Basic Top with Capped Sleeves



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

American Girl Knitting Pattern
Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
April, 2016

BASIC TOP WITH CAPPED SLEEVES

#6 US needles - straight or circular
#2 Fine Fingering Yarn or #3 baby/sport yarn 
Ring Markers

Cast on 54 stitches. K1, P1 across the row. Purl 1 row.
Place markers as follows:
Knit 8, Place Marker, Knit 11, Place Marker, Knit 16, Place Marker, Knit 11, Place Marker, Knit 8. = 54 stitches.
Purl 1 row.
Knit across increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker - 8 stitches increased.
Purl back across the row - with no increase.
Continue to increase in this manner until you have stitches on the needle, as follows:

14 (right back), Marker, 23 (sleeve), Marker, 28 (front), Marker, 23 (sleeve), Marker, 14 (left back). = 102 stitches. 

Purl 1 row - when you come to the sleeve stitches - work in K1, P1 ribbing for the 23 stitches. Do this for both sleeves.

Next Row: Knit across 14 stitches, remove marker, BIND OFF the 23 sleeve stitches in K1, P1 ribbing, remove marker, knit 28 stitches, remove marker, BIND OFF the 23 sleeve stitches in K1, P1 ribbing, remove marker, knit remaining 14 stitches. 56 stitches.

Next Row: WRONG SIDE - Purl back across the row, PURL 2 TOGETHER at each underarm area. This will anchor the two back pieces to the front of the garment. = 54 stitches

Work in stockinet stitch - knit 1 row, purl 1 row - for 14-16 rows to just a few rows beyond the waistline. You want the top to fit under the skirt band, so you need the extra length in the top for this. Bind off in knit. Sew back seam.

NOTE: You can vary the look of this basic top at the neckline and sleeves by working 4 rows at the neckline in garter stitch, seed stitch, ribbing, or even an open lacy yarn over - K1, YO, K2 together across the row. 

On the last purl row before binding off for each sleeve you can work in garter stitch, seed stitch, ribbing, etc., then when you get to the right side, bind off in the same stitch. This will give you a little variety and texture in a very basic top.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you for this pattern also. You are awesome for sharing these.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks once again! :thumbup:


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for a great pattern!


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

Elaine, you are a gem. I am so thankful for these patterns. I am making doll clothes to donate for Christmas. You are wonderful. THANK YOU!


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## kathydummer (Feb 12, 2014)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Again Elaine!! You are so generous, thanks.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Elaine, you have no idea how thrilled I am with your generosity to share all these patterns! I have just printed all the AG doll patterns you recently posted. Besides the fact my GDs will be over joyed, I will also be able to use these patterns to replace clothing on some Boyds Bears I own, and also my own 18" doll. The skirts, basic top and onesie will be much easier to fit on the bears than dress patterns. They are so very versatile and much easier to adjust sizing for my bears.


----------



## LinaJO (Mar 27, 2016)

Thank you so much for these patterns. I have a weakness for the AG dolls and sew clothes for them...I think the AG doll is a substitute for the grandchildren that my slothful kids have failed to produce! I can't wait to try knitting the clothes.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

Thank you for the patterns.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## SUSIEK16MA (Mar 4, 2011)

Supposed to be finishing a baby blanket, but AG clothes keep distracting my knitting. Thank you for this pattern.


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi  I love your patterns, you have the best ones; and it's so nice that you share with us.


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

I have just finished two mermaid tail blankets for my GD's and I'm ready to knit some doll clothes. You are a very giving person and I thank you for sharing!!


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank You for the sharing the pattern !!


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you for the patterns. I knit doll clothes for my 3 Nieces.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you all for the nice words about my Ladyfingers patterns. It's nice to see some new names occasionally and know they are "into" knitting doll clothes. My great-granddaughter just had a birthday this month and I sent her a 6-gallon popcorn can filled with AG doll clothes, plus a variety of shoes: sandals, Mary Janes, cowboy boots, ice skates, and regular shoes. I also sent a package of pastel panties and tee-shirts. I got carried away and also sent a "rainy day" set of red raincoat, red rain boots, and a tiny red umbrella. The shoes, panties and rain set were purchased from the Nancy's Notions catalog. I don't sew, but this catalog is wonderful for quilters and other crafts. I am tempted to purchase a large piece of printed material with the patterns for AG doll clothes pre-stamped on it - there are two sets of clothes with different material for each set. All I need is a sharp pair of scissors and a needle and thread???? Don't have a sewing machine, so am hesitating over this item.....maybe I could just buy the two pieces of material and send them to my great-granddaughter's mother (500 miles away)to sew for her.

Anyway, thanks to all of you for the nice words. They are truly appreciated.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Ladyfingers said:


> Thank you all for the nice words about my Ladyfingers patterns. It's nice to see some new names occasionally and know they are "into" knitting doll clothes. My great-granddaughter just had a birthday this month and I sent her a 6-gallon popcorn can filled with AG doll clothes, plus a variety of shoes: sandals, Mary Janes, cowboy boots, ice skates, and regular shoes. I also sent a package of pastel panties and tee-shirts. I got carried away and also sent a "rainy day" set of red raincoat, red rain boots, and a tiny red umbrella. The shoes, panties and rain set were purchased from the Nancy's Notions catalog. I don't sew, but this catalog is wonderful for quilters and other crafts. I am tempted to purchase a large piece of printed material with the patterns for AG doll clothes pre-stamped on it - there are two sets of clothes with different material for each set. All I need is a sharp pair of scissors and a needle and thread???? Don't have a sewing machine, so am hesitating over this item.....maybe I could just buy the two pieces of material and send them to my great-granddaughter's mother (500 miles away)to sew for her.
> 
> Anyway, thanks to all of you for the nice words. They are truly appreciated.


I had to chuckle about this! I have a huge box full of AGD clothes for the nieces. They will let me know what they would like and I will look through the box. And then send them pictures to pick out which one they want! And they sometimes just request something special! And your patterns to come in handy! Thank you so much. {{hugs}}


----------



## fiber (May 20, 2015)

Thank you for the pattern. Is there a
picture of the finished product?


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for the patterns especially today since I found an AG doll in a pile of junk on the side of the road. Now all I have to do is give her a bath and choose a pattern. YIPEE


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Una Svane (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you very much for these patterns.They are so beutiful. I look very much forward to getting started.


----------



## smellysammy (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for the patterns


----------

